# Intra-partner egg sharing - I'd like to hear your story!



## LMBA

*Are you a lesbian mother?

Did you and your partner conceive through IVF?

Did you share your egg with your partner, who carried your pregnancy?

If you conceived through Intra-partner egg sharing (also known as reciprocal IVF), your child is over the age of one and you are willing to share your experiences of becoming a mother, I would really like to hear from you!*​
My name is Laura Bottomley and I am doing this research as part of my doctorate in Counselling Psychology at City University. It is supervised by Dr Deborah Rafalin, Registered Psychologist and Senior Lecturer ([email protected]).

Participating in this research will involve meeting with me for approximately 1½ - 2 hours, to share and discuss your experiences of becoming a mother. I hope that sharing your story in a safe and supportive environment will be a positive experience for you, that allows your voice to be heard and you the space to think about and process this important period in your life. I further hope that your willingness to share your experiences will benefit other women who conceive their families in this way, and that this knowledge that you are helping others will be rewarding for you. I hope that through sharing your story and illuminating some of the challenges and joys these women may face, their friends, families and the services and professionals involved during this period will be better informed and therefore better able to support them and meet their needs.

Please know that your participation in the research will be kept confidential and no information that could lead to the identification of any individual will be disclosed in any reports on the research or to any other party.

If you are interested in sharing your story, or would like to find out more, please give me a call/text on *07951 893 443*, or email me at: *[email protected]*

This study has been reviewed by, and received ethics clearance 
through the City University London Psychology Department Research Ethics Committee, City University London [Ref: PSYETH (P/L) 15/16 04].
If you would like to complain about any aspect of the study, please contact the Secretary to the University's Senate Research Ethics Committee on 020 7040 3040 or via email: [email protected]​


----------

